# Upstream without a paddle...feeding help?



## goatsngirls (Jan 7, 2015)

For the past two years I have shown market boer goats with the help of some very experienced people. Unfortunately, due to a personal falling out my family and I are left with a show doe and no knowledge of goat feeding (as most of the logic behind the previous feeding was withheld from us). We have fed and shown sheep for many years using Bar Ale, Showmaster, and Sunglo feeds as well as Honor and Final Secret supplements. 

This goat however is left to me. She was much too fat at her last show so we cut her feed way back for the past month. Now I am looking to build muscle and put weight back on. I'm not at all sure what to do from here or what I should be trying to correct! 

Help quick please! Anything is appreciated!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you trying to prepare her for a show or are you looking to have a productive breeding doe? What type of hay do you feed? And what kind of loose mineral?


----------



## goatsngirls (Jan 7, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> Are you trying to prepare her for a show or are you looking to have a productive breeding doe? What type of hay do you feed? And what kind of loose mineral?


She is strictly for whether-dam jackpots in California. She is on standard alfalfa hay and on no mineral at this time. She is not a registered doe. She will be shown in late March and she currently weighs 79 pounds.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Alright you will have to wait for a show breeder to hop on & give you guidance. I'm not familiar with show feeds. But I'm fairly sure she should have a high copper loose mineral available free choice no matter the show feed. Onyx Right Now copper is a popular choice.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't know either but I'll bump you back to the top.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

We show commercial/market shows in GA and we normally use the Purina feed Impulse. It has a lot of protein and a low % of fat. Or before we used Show Chow feeds. We normally feed a lbs of impulse per goat. And we also use starglo supplement but you can only feed a certain amount for goats, because too much can kill them quick, but i can't remember the amount. We also use a goat egg drench recipe we have formulated. I can give you the recipe because it works wonders! And then you don't have to feed as much and all you have to do is squirt it on their feed instead of drenching.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Plus we normally feed little to no hay. Normally a handful every day or two because here in GA they want lean muscular goats without any gut what-so-ever.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Don't make any *big* changes in what you are already doing. Any changes you do make, make slowly. I'm not familiar with the sorts of shows you are going to attend, but you probably already have an idea what you hope to have in March. Trust yourself and what you have already learned by doing and observing. Make sure the basics of minerals and parasite control are covered. The goat wins the show, not the feed. Any feed or supplements beyond what a basic healthy goat needs can only help to a point, they can't make a goat genetically better. The old saying, "there is more than one way to skin a cat" also holds true with managing goats.

I think you will be just fine. You got this.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I do not recommend cutting hay out of any goats diet ever for any reason. They need roughage to help produce thiamine (the rumen plays a key role and this and it mainly breaks down big fibrous feeds). Now if I have a big belly on I will cut the hay down and give something like chaffhay in its place (dont need as much and it's fermented so it has the good bacteria they need to stay healthy.)

More health issues in ruminants come from now understanding their digestive system than anything. People 3 specially get confused when we're talking about browsers vs grazers. 

Now I do raise show wethers and does strive for a certain look in my does while still being functional females. My does are registered but my fb looks like a wether doe and was shown as such.

I fed her show rite fat and sassy, although if the doe gets fat easy I suggest climatizer. I also gave her calf manna, BOSS (dont give if she gets fat easy) and the egg drench... rather than 8 oz 2x a day I gave 4 oz 2x a day over her feed. She was also walked and jogged 3 every day


----------

